# Cant Boot Into Bootstrapper



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

I was having several force closes on my cm7 so I sbf back to stock 605 and rooted. Went to load rev cm7 got into a bootloop and could not get to factory reset( DROID triangle). Yes I cleared all caches davit ext. So sbf again. Rooted. Redownloaded bootstrapped 2. Now permission is given but it wont boot into clockworks. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling no luck. Any ideas or help?

Also has something changed to get into factory recovery ( triangle) to get to the menu with 605?

Thanks


----------



## jcutter347 (Jun 22, 2011)

Factory triangle is still the same for me. Hold down home button with power button at the same time until it appears. Did you flash bootstrap after you opened it up or did you go straight to attempting to get to recovery? Just trying to understand your exact situation. When you open bootstrapper 2, you should hit " Bootstrap Recovery" to flash it, then you should be able to hit "Reboot Recovery" to get into recovery. If that doesn't work, try going into settings...applications...manage applications, then find bootstrapper 2 and clear data. See if that helps. I hope this helps and I haven't told you to do something you have already tried.


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

Thx yeah I hit bootstrap recovery and ut says successful then I hit reboot recovery and nothing even after clearing data and rebooting normally. I have never had this before kinda strange. Stock other than routes with Petes root. Not sure what to do.

I appreciate your help


----------



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

I went ahead and rerooted and ran fixes and seems to works. Thanks


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general section. Please use development section for releases only. Thanks


----------

